# Cords



## Oregonsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m thinking of getting a truck load of pecker poles. Can anyone tell me about how many cords are on a log truck. 

Thank you


----------



## johninky (Mar 20, 2020)

Oregonsaw said:


> I’m thinking of getting a truck load of pecker poles. Can anyone tell me about how many cords are on a log truck.
> 
> Thank you
> [/QUOTE
> Divide the volume of the load by 128.


----------



## Oregonsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Uhh...


----------



## speeco (Mar 20, 2020)

Oregonsaw said:


> Uhh...


Truck plus pup trailer 20 cord.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 21, 2020)

Many of you know states vary as to how much lbs can be moved on public Highways. Here in California as far as hardwood goes that would be between 12 and 13 cords of dry Oak. For softwood Pine that would be about 20 cord of very dry wood. As far as board feet it varies by several factors, but if you are roughly calculating cords that would be 12 and 20. 80,000 lbs gross is max here. Being an agriculture load you can some times get by with the moisture content varies. DOT people may or may not buy as they have there own rules and how they feel. They do not follow the laws or the letter of the laws. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 21, 2020)

Oregonsaw said:


> I’m thinking of getting a truck load of pecker poles. Can anyone tell me about how many cords are on a log truck.
> 
> Thank you


entirely depends on type of truck, weight of the wood, integrity of driver...

long logs figure at least 8 full cord, probably closer to 11


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 21, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> entirely depends on type of truck, weight of the wood, integrity of driver...
> 
> long logs figure at least 8 full cord, probably closer to 11



Exactly. We usually get ~8-10 cords on the truck, all depending on how long and straight the logs are.
That's a setup with self loader and a "reach trailer", like this style: (yes, I'm too lazy to dig into my photos to pull up ones of the actual truck)


http://www.vannattabros.com/pics/loadx4.jpg


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 21, 2020)

ok here's one of mine...


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 21, 2020)

to be clear, there was room for more wood, but if thats all there is to load... thats all there is to load


----------



## nathan4104 (Mar 22, 2020)

got this load.... ~25 cords


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2020)

Ten on a PNW log truck. Northman might not get as much because of the self loader feature.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought logs from a guy that brought in equipment from WA to do a job around here. He had tri drive trucks pulling a 4 axle pup trailer. We averaged about 40-45 tons of logs per load. We figured on about 2.5 tons a cord, so in the area of 18 cords or so.
The drivers said even with 550hp engines and 18 speeds, it pulled HARD on the couple medium sized hills between their landing and our log yard.

I bet it took forever to offload 25 cord loads with that little trailer loader? We took the trailer off the load truck and used that loader. They had a fairly new guy running shovel loader on the other end so it worked out well that we were able to keep up. Only blew 1 hose on the loader with unloading about 1000 tons of logs.


I grew up in Northern Maine where it's not uncommon to see log loads in the 150-200k area between 2 and even 3 trailers. I bet that takes a while to get up to speed!
I know when we were driving around on the logging roads and saw a cloud of dust a ways ahead, it was best to find a pull out or get over in the ditch as far as possible, because something like this was on it's way, and it pretty well took up the road... at 50mph!



https://i.pinimg.com/originals/62/40/6c/62406caf5d3917364444aa37a3698bab.jpg


https://i.pinimg.com/originals/62/40/6c/62406caf5d3917364444aa37a3698bab.jpg


----------



## catbuster (Mar 22, 2020)

90,000 lbs of logs plus truck weight? That’s like grossing 120,000. I hope that guy had a permit or it would have been game over of those trucks were pulled over, and it would have been obvious to any vehicle enforcement officer.

1 hose in 1000 tons isn’t really impressive. That’s ~40 legal loads.

Trucks that size running down undeveloped roads at 50 is just undeniably stupid. I don’t care how awesome the brakes are, how good the retarder is, if it has a jake or not, that’s just ignorant and unsafe.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 22, 2020)

Typical logging truck here in the PWN has about 3 to 4 MBF per load, which comes out to 9-12 green cords, but its 7-10 dry cords by the time they season. This is for Doug Fir logs that are pretty heavy when they are green.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 24, 2020)

In the 70's I worked in Northern Oregon for the USFS designing building roads for timber sales. At least that is where I ended up at that time of my life. Later on I was hired as a helitack crew member thank goodness. We had a small RV park at the bottom of a fairly long hill. During the warmer months the logging trucks would stand on their jake brakes about 5 AM most mornings with their loads going to the mills. No one that I knew worried about an alarm clocks since the ground would start to shake. There were several mills within an hour or two drive from our site so no one worried about what the load amounted to. It was common for the loads to weigh in at 150,000 lbs gross or more. The drivers would make sure that the wives or kids were patrolling the highway for LE. On one particular morning a truck lost control or brakes and plowed through some of the trailers killing three including the driver. With in a month or so the investigators stated the accident was likely mechanical failure. Every thing went back to normal. The drivers had the attitude that at any time the mills or logs could run out so get as many loads out as possible. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 24, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> In the 70's I worked in Northern Oregon for the USFS designing building roads for timber sales. At least that is where I ended up at that time of my life. Later on I was hired as a helitack crew member thank goodness. We had a small RV park at the bottom of a fairly long hill. During the warmer months the logging trucks would stand on their jake brakes about 5 AM most mornings with their loads going to the mills. No one that I knew worried about an alarm clocks since the ground would start to shake. There were several mills within an hour or two drive from our site so no one worried about what the load amounted to. It was common for the loads to weigh in at 150,000 lbs gross or more. The drivers would make sure that the wives or kids were patrolling the highway for LE. On one particular morning a truck lost control or brakes and plowed through some of the trailers killing three including the driver. With in a month or so the investigators stated the accident was likely mechanical failure. Every thing went back to normal. The drivers had the attitude that at any time the mills or logs could run out so get as many loads out as possible. Thanks


150k on a west coast truck?

that some ******** right there.

many of those 70's trucks are still operating out here, and I've driven them, getting up to 90k is a balancing act, anything over that risks being over height.

105500# is current legal limit, and that generally means truck and pup, or super trains as they are referred too


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 24, 2020)

North I never implied any of the trucks were legal. I do not think the trucks were over height requirements, but weight yes. They had there codes and CB radios with extra channels going full bore. I was in Pendleton two months ago so I went through some of my old turf and there is nothing going on. At least two mills that were booming in the 70.s are just collecting weeds. In my opinion it was way more rare for a truck to be legal in any way during those days. I can not say I blame them because those guys knew lean times were ahead. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 24, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> North I never implied any of the trucks were legal. I do not think the trucks were over height requirements, but weight yes. They had there codes and CB radios with extra channels going full bore. I was in Pendleton two months ago so I went through some of my old turf and there is nothing going on. At least two mills that were booming in the 70.s are just collecting weeds. In my opinion it was way more rare for a truck to be legal in any way during those days. I can not say I blame them because those guys knew lean times were ahead. Thanks


what you don't seem to understand is that it is physically impossible to load a 70's west coast log truck that heavy, as in no where to put the logs that they won't roll off, not to mention the damage to bearings and frames, and lets just not even think about anything over 400hp being reliable at least until the mid 80's 

CB's with extra chanels? 

secret codes?

wifes and girl friends roaming the highways like gypsies on the lookout for the fuzz... 

what the **** is this play time

also for those paying attention, Pendleton is cattle country, some logging yes, but mostly cows

The 70's may have been a different time, but wifes and girl friends don't change, getting them to run cover for your illicit affairs is troublesome at best and ill-advisable at most, so maybe you should check into Alzheimers/dementia screening


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 24, 2020)

North did you ever go to Dale Oregon in the 70's. I did as a matter of fact lived there. Population 60 to 70 when I did. It has been put up for auction lately. My recent friend owned the town of Ritter. On 395 there are two mills with there own RR access just sitting as we speak was just there recently. The road to the ranger station was never very steep until the last few hundred yds going through the ranger station. Ask me how I know. I was part of the team that designed that road as it is still there. The trucks that I observed and I never weighed them personally, but was told by many that they were way over loaded with trailer axles extended as far as possible with logs protruding several feet out the back and stacked as high as possible inside the forks. I would say the tractor trailers could haul very large loads aside from legal because grade was never much and it appeared they did. I worked in the Umatilla Ranger District which was named after the Umatilla Indian tribe to the west. The CB radio chatter never stopped on those trucks and some times into the night. The FS could not care what kind of loads went out or if the roads were safe. As long as the roads met specifications no one was concerned. Truck and driver could make several round trips in a day because the mills were not as far as Pendleton. Most every one met in Ukiah before dark to test the beverages. At least that is what I observed in those days. I can not say that was my most enjoyable days of life, but did learn a great deal more about falling timber than I had previously. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 25, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> North did you ever go to Dale Oregon in the 70's. I did as a matter of fact lived there. Population 60 to 70 when I did. It has been put up for auction lately. My recent friend owned the town of Ritter. On 395 there are two mills with there own RR access just sitting as we speak was just there recently. The road to the ranger station was never very steep until the last few hundred yds going through the ranger station. Ask me how I know. I was part of the team that designed that road as it is still there. The trucks that I observed and I never weighed them personally, but was told by many that they were way over loaded with trailer axles extended as far as possible with logs protruding several feet out the back and stacked as high as possible inside the forks. I would say the tractor trailers could haul very large loads aside from legal because grade was never much and it appeared they did. I worked in the Umatilla Ranger District which was named after the Umatilla Indian tribe to the west. The CB radio chatter never stopped on those trucks and some times into the night. The FS could not care what kind of loads went out or if the roads were safe. As long as the roads met specifications no one was concerned. Truck and driver could make several round trips in a day because the mills were not as far as Pendleton. Most every one met in Ukiah before dark to test the beverages. At least that is what I observed in those days. I can not say that was my most enjoyable days of life, but did learn a great deal more about falling timber than I had previously. Thanks


so your basically admitting you assumed the whole story from second hand info

so hows about ya just stop there instead of spreading garbage for the world to read.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2020)

I do think there were mills in Pendleton. There is, as far as I know one in Hermiston, or Umatilla as the last year I worked, I filled in on the eastside and they were hauling logs to a mill in one of those places that are in wheat country. As for weight? I dunno. I do know that one logger in the Randle area could put a heck of a lot of bd ft (according to the scale tickets) on his trucks. That was old growth DF from a creek bottom where the punkins grew, and his regular trucks were most likely overheight. We were amazed at the scale of some of his loads, and that was on tickets from "The Bureau". The Brainiac sale administrator who was seldom wrong, called the bureau to make sure there wasn't a mistake.

Once a year, the state weigh cops would come out and weigh trucks. There were no secret codes. The first few trucks to get stopped and ticketed would radio out in plain language and there were discussions starting out with, "How much did they get you for?" We would find logs kicked off in the woods on those days, and the ends sawn off so the brands would be gone. Most of us in sale admin could tell where the logs were from, we kind of had a feel for it, without the brands showing. I don't know how they got the logs off without injury, but they did.

On one weigh day, there were many trucks belonging to Fred Moe strung out between Randle and over Baby Shoe pass onto the Trout Lake district. They were parked, and waiting for the weigh cops to go away. The weigh cops were trying to wait them out. They finally went into the woods to weigh the trucks. They had a state patrol trooper along and they issued a lot of tickets that day..

The old logger always seemed to have been tipped off and he would not haul on the annual weigh day.

I was on a fire on the Umatilla. All I recall of Dale is that there were a few houses there. We were camped in Desolation Meadow ?? and in and out of the wilderness for two weeks doing some running away from that fire. It was in bug infested lodgepole and didn't know to obey fire behavior. It made a daily blowup around noon and would run downhill. As is the case, a heavy rain finally got it under control. Our FMO at home was steaming mad when they made him send crews out. The Randle area was dry and he'd fume about how our timber was worth a heck of a lot more than the eastside peckerpoles and he needed his folks at home just in case. We were never antsy to go away on fires, either. We made as much money on our own district making overtime burning and patrolling.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> CB's with extra chanels?
> 
> wifes and girl friends roaming the highways like gypsies on the lookout for the fuzz...


Plenty of stretching going on there from what I hear too.
As far as the quote above;
Yes, not uncommon at all to have uppers and lowers on a CB, then you jump into a fullout ham radio and you add a lot more channels.

I've seen some of this too, pretty crazy the risks these guys take, and they screw everything up for everyone.
I've hauled a lot of steel(heavy loads 160 GVW on a normal day, I'm in MI), these guys where putting those kind of weights on a standard 80k setup, when you get paid by the load that can mess up a guys paycheck in a hurry and then no-one wants a load out of there. Sooner or later they get busted, unfortunately if they only get fined they would go right back at it as they had already weighed the cost and it wasn't bad enough to stop in the end .


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2020)

so here's the deal, taking an 80k truck up to 90k is doable, easily too, and that puts almost another 1k bf on the truck. but its hard on the truck especially if it isn't specced out for it.

in fact over loading like a little is still common practice. though 10k over is extreme...

but 150k is literally 2 loads on one truck, and ****ing stupid, 

the ticket is $1 per pound over weight with a minimum $110 fine.

being 70000# over and getting caught would ruin your business with just one ticket, simply not worth the risk


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> so here's the deal, taking an 80k truck up to 90k is doable, easily too, and that puts almost another 1k bf on the truck. but its hard on the truck especially if it isn't specced out for it.
> 
> in fact over loading like a little is still common practice. though 10k over is extreme...
> 
> ...


Fines are different here.
My last overweight ticket was $425, I was 18k over. It was a permit load and I was off the permit route(they changed it because of a new bridge, it was the same for 20yrs . The worse thing about it is that the coil was only 48k, it easily could have been hauled on a standard 9' spread axle or even a tandem if someone was good at loading, I was pulling an 8 axle trailer and my net was 50k, so it put me 18k over my gross since I was out of route.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> so here's the deal, taking an 80k truck up to 90k is doable, easily too, and that puts almost another 1k bf on the truck. but its hard on the truck especially if it isn't specced out for it.
> 
> in fact over loading like a little is still common practice. though 10k over is extreme...
> 
> ...



Must be the reason that after years of exile, I returned and all the log trucks looked......legal. No more over height loads. I noticed more weighing going on also upon my return. Fewer trucks, smaller logs, but more weighing by the cops. No more logs kicked off along the roads either.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 28, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> so here's the deal, taking an 80k truck up to 90k is doable, easily too, and that puts almost another 1k bf on the truck. but its hard on the truck especially if it isn't specced out for it. in fact over loading like a little is still common practice. though 10k over is extreme... but 150k is literally 2 loads on one truck, and ****ing stupid, the ticket is $1 per pound over weight with a minimum $110 fine. being 70000# over and getting caught would ruin your business with just one ticket, simply not worth the risk



North your argument sounds reasonable and makes plenty of sense. However during the seventies the Umatilla area was booming with the logging industry. I lived in the middle of it at least for awhile and am glad I am not still there. Very few LE people were around and virtually no one had portable scales. The people were very close knit and looked out for each other. The largest mill that I am and was aware of is between Dale and Pendleton right on the 395. Yes it is still there just looking empty. I remember One time I was working with a guy who was contracting for San Bernardino County when I had only had my CDL for a few years. So I show up with my truck and he starts loading it and loading it and loading it. I am waving at him to stop and yelling stop. I tell him I am way over loaded and he says go for it. The CHP office is in route to where I have to go. I was very anxious about the whole thing knowing I was at least 10,000 to 15,000 lbs over weight. I did not get stopped and he made it a point to over load me every time. After a while I stopped being so worried about being over weight. However I quit hauling his logs made me feel a little easier. Thanks


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 28, 2020)

SlowP, and Northman what are you calling a “PNW Log Truck”?

Is it a Standard 5 axle (Steer, Tandem Drive, Tandem Trailer) with a reach trailer?

While I have never driven a LOG truck, I have been a truck driver for almost 32 years 

The 70’s era trucks Northman mentioned, I remember as a standard 5 axle set up, yeah 90,000# gross would be easily doable but will take a toll on the equipment, especially on logging roads. If evenly distributed, that is only a touch over 550# per tire

150,000 gross on a5 axle, all kinds of things are going to be Breaking, and often, I don’t know how long the tires would handle that abuse, but add operating on logging roads, and truck and tires aren’t going to stand up to that Gross Abuse for long

I would enjoy watching a log driver kicking off a log or two, can’t imagine how they do it 

I was hauling restaurant supplies from 1988-2002, and There was what we used to call the “produce stand” about MP 60, West Bound I-84, about 6 miles East of the Wyeth Scale, bulk produce trucks would use the pull out to run off some produce when they were overweight 

We have gotten plenty of Apples, Potatoes, Watermelons, Onions (Walla Walla Sweets, great for Onion Rings) and Carrots 


Doug


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 28, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> SlowP, and Northman what are you calling a “PNW Log Truck”?
> 
> Is it a Standard 5 axle (Steer, Tandem Drive, Tandem Trailer) with a reach trailer?
> 
> ...


standard 5 axle set up, drop axles didnt start getting popular until the 80's.

the other thing to keep in mind, the trucks may not be fully extended, so there more then likely would be way more weight on one end or the other.

a good cheater bar could easily roll a log or two off the top of a load, as long as the stakes are not in the way.

I think OR has the rule now were in ya can't load above the stakes at all, but in WA you can still mound em up


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2020)

This. From a forester standpoint, this style of truck is better in the woods than the semi types used in the Midwest. The empty trucks piggyback the trailer and can turn around in tight spaces, back up, and the loader grabs the trailer lifts it off, truck pulls ahead, trailer is lowered and hooked up. Landings can be small. All that is required for a landing is swing room for the log, and enough space to keep folks safe. There is less land affected. This was on a downhill yarding setting. These guys were pretty good to work with and were familiar with what we wanted the end product to be.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2020)

This was a "parade load". --Morton logger's Jubilee, Morton, WA.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2020)

Real life on steepish ground.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks SlowP and Northman, a truck with a bunk, and a reach trailer is what I suspected you meant, I didn’t know if axle count or configuration factored into it. I have seen PNW Log Trucks up to 8 axles

I don’t see too many loaded above the stakes, so mounded above would be easier to roll a log or two off with a Peavey or cant hook. Getting up on the load and doing it isn’t something that I would care to do, Great way get Hurt, it ain’t just driving around a car that logs get a mind of their own 


Doug


----------



## Skeans (Mar 28, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> 150k on a west coast truck?
> 
> that some ******** right there.
> 
> ...



105500 you can do with a 5 axle truck and 3 axle trailer if it’s stretched enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Mar 28, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> standard 5 axle set up, drop axles didnt start getting popular until the 80's.
> 
> the other thing to keep in mind, the trucks may not be fully extended, so there more then likely would be way more weight on one end or the other.
> 
> ...



We can still load above the stakes in Oregon, now to your weight issue there use to be a lot of mainlines that you would never touch a paved road that’s where you would see 150k on a standard truck. Last time we worked off of one we were sending in 145k truck and trailer loads of pulp to the sorting yard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Mar 28, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> Thanks SlowP and Northman, a truck with a bunk, and a reach trailer is what I suspected you meant, I didn’t know if axle count or configuration factored into it. I have seen PNW Log Trucks up to 8 axles
> 
> I don’t see too many loaded above the stakes, so mounded above would be easier to roll a log or two off with a Peavey or cant hook. Getting up on the load and doing it isn’t something that I would care to do, Great way get Hurt, it ain’t just driving around a car that logs get a mind of their own
> 
> ...



Doug have you seen the Marston trucks with 9 axles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 28, 2020)

Skeans said:


> We can still load above the stakes in Oregon, now to your weight issue there use to be a lot of mainlines that you would never touch a paved road that’s where you would see 150k on a standard truck. Last time we worked off of one we were sending in 145k truck and trailer loads of pulp to the sorting yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


straight truck, no drop axles, no pup trailers, not offroad trucks, highway trucks I find that hard to believe.

Besides dude is claiming they sent these over the highway


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 28, 2020)

Skeans said:


> 105500 you can do with a 5 axle truck and 3 axle trailer if it’s stretched enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but we're talking 70's tech, not many 5 axle trucks and 3 axle trailers in the 70's, a very very few 4 axle trucks, but I don't think I saw a 3 axle trailer until the 90's


----------



## Skeans (Mar 28, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> True, but we're talking 70's tech, not many 5 axle trucks and 3 axle trailers in the 70's, a very very few 4 axle trucks, but I don't think I saw a 3 axle trailer until the 90's



We use to see them down here Van Ryden made a ton of them and still does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 28, 2020)

Skeans said:


> Doug have you seen the Marston trucks with 9 axles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m pretty sure that I have, but wasn’t Positive, so I wasn’t going to mention 9 axles, but I have seen plenty of 8 axle set ups

The 9 axle Marston trucks have a self steering drop axle in the middle of the trailer, IIRC


Doug


----------



## Skeans (Mar 28, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> I’m pretty sure that I have, but wasn’t Positive, so I wasn’t going to mention 9 axles, but I have seen plenty of 8 axle set ups
> 
> The 9 axle Marston trucks have a self steering drop axle in the middle of the trailer, IIRC
> 
> ...



Some of those trailers are from the early 70’s Van Ryden and the newer ones are Lincoln trailers, some of the Lincoln 3 axle ones the rear axle lifts for backing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 31, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> SlowP, and Northman what are you calling a “PNW Log Truck”?
> 
> Is it a Standard 5 axle (Steer, Tandem Drive, Tandem Trailer) with a reach trailer?
> 
> ...



Yes I bought 3 1/2 acres from an Italian farmer growing Walla Walla Sweets. I remember the Onions in the summer as they stunk to high heavens.To this day I can smell a Walla Walla sweet a mile away and will not touch them. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 31, 2020)

As I remember the roads near Dale Oregon they were gentle. I can think back how loggers could get away with heavy loads because there were few hills and the dirt gravel roads were well maintained being not bumpy. I do not think that any one ever suggested any speed limit, but seeing truck putting around at no more than 10 or 15miles an hour was common. The short haul to the mills was an easy one. Near the 80's the only projects being offered were high lead work and few were interested in that because they were often lose lose projects. As I remember about 79 and 80 work was very skimpy which is when I moved to California. Thanks


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2020)

A log truck video taken in the North Cascades, by Darrington. Northman might know them? No Donettos either.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 1, 2020)

3 rivers cutting, don't know them personally but I know where they park...

loading the trailer at Hampton/Summit timber Darrington wa

hard to say for sure, but looks like North Mountain road, maybe crossing over to crevice creek? Learned to drive a manual trans on this road... 

the sky shot with the mountain that looks like Pres Lincoln laying down, you can see my parents house from there...

6:56 that would be White Horse Mountian... and ya thats my parents house at the bottom right... used to climb about 1/3 of that mountain for funnsies... though never been to the top.. the falls are way more fun

Note the size of that load around 11:30, dude mentions they are at 100000 pounds.... 70k of which is logs... now where the hell would you put 50k more?

pretty short turn around hampton to landing and back, N mountain road isn't exactly long, unless you cross over to Crevice creek... but looked like they where stayin on the south side, so like a 10-15 mile trip...

DNR has built a series of Mt bike trails up there in the last year or 2, its getting excellent reviews from the crazies that like that sort of thing


----------



## 1270d (Apr 7, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> ok here's one of mine...
> View attachment 809395


Good for you Northy, making it happen. Come quite a way since the machine shop. Hope it keeps clicking for you.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 8, 2020)

slowp said:


> View attachment 811678
> 
> This. From a forester standpoint, this style of truck is better in the woods than the semi types used in the Midwest. The empty trucks piggyback the trailer and can turn around in tight spaces, back up, and the loader grabs the trailer lifts it off, truck pulls ahead, trailer is lowered and hooked up. Landings can be small. All that is required for a landing is swing room for the log, and enough space to keep folks safe. There is less land affected. This was on a downhill yarding setting. These guys were pretty good to work with and were familiar with what we wanted the end product to be.



They use the same type of setup here, they're up and down highway 168 April/May to November.

Except a couple years ago I saw a set of doubles (regular cargo flat beds) with home made log holders extending up the sides. When we came along he was trying to re couple the second trailer, he uncoupled because he couldn’t make a curve in the road. A local was helping him, and another local said he had already been there an hour. Doh! Logging trucks are the way they are for a reason, the roads they come out of are too narrow and with sharp turns. He was an immigrant, and probably taking any work he could get.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 8, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> something like this was on it's way, and it pretty well took up the road... at 50mph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic is in Maine? Or internet picture?


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 16, 2020)

Skeans said:


> Doug have you seen the Marston trucks with 9 axles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Skeans, I “Kinda” saw one of those today on my way to work.

I was just West of Sandy,OR WB on US26, as I came up on a Log Truck it looked a bit strange, as I passed it, it turned out to be a 5 axle truck pulling a standard 2 axle bunk trailer 

I was paying more attention to the axle arrangement, but it looked like Marston on the door, it was Black and I forgot to look at the make of the truck 

I don’t recall seeing them in the Mt. Hood area before. That 5 axle truck with just a tandem trailer sure looked goofy ,I couldn’t help but think, that’s what Skeans was talking about, Sort of, 


Doug


----------



## Skeans (Apr 16, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> Skeans, I “Kinda” saw one of those today on my way to work.
> 
> I was just West of Sandy,OR WB on US26, as I came up on a Log Truck it looked a bit strange, as I passed it, it turned out to be a 5 axle truck pulling a standard 2 axle bunk trailer
> 
> ...



That’s close and pretty common to see it allows the bunk to be closer to center on the drivers vs a single drop axle where it’s pushed forward. Marston isn’t too far from that area they’re out of Oregon City area from memory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 16, 2020)

I have been seeing a Canadian style truck here abouts lately, older truck, but has those flip top stakes and the extra strange middle set of axles, the ones that are part of the trailer but float between the rear tandems and the trucks drivers, doesn't seem to have any more or less wood then any one else though


----------



## Skeans (Apr 16, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> I have been seeing a Canadian style truck here abouts lately, older truck, but has those flip top stakes and the extra strange middle set of axles, the ones that are part of the trailer but float between the rear tandems and the trucks drivers, doesn't seem to have any more or less wood then any one else though



It’d depend on the bridge and how heavy the setup is from day one, we can haul more net then some of the guys with drop axles can because of our tare weight is so much lighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 16, 2020)

Skeans said:


> It’d depend on the bridge and how heavy the setup is from day one, we can haul more net then some of the guys with drop axles can because of our tare weight is so much lighter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the straight truck I ran was only 26k with trailer, no drops

seen a couple trucks peeking well over 30k with loads of axles, but with bridge weights around here... I fail to see what it gains them in the end, unless they haul nothing but 40's it would be nearly pointless, just a whole lot more rubber and brakes to replace.

the single drop on my self loader pretty much makes up for the loader, but the loader is fairly light for what it is... so the truck gets a fair whack of logs compared to others


----------



## Skeans (Apr 17, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> the straight truck I ran was only 26k with trailer, no drops
> 
> seen a couple trucks peeking well over 30k with loads of axles, but with bridge weights around here... I fail to see what it gains them in the end, unless they haul nothing but 40's it would be nearly pointless, just a whole lot more rubber and brakes to replace.
> 
> the single drop on my self loader pretty much makes up for the loader, but the loader is fairly light for what it is... so the truck gets a fair whack of logs compared to others



We’re running about 27 tons per load without the rack 25 tons with it. I’m not about up there but everywhere I send to requires a 34’ average minimum per load which you can bunk with a single drop or even with all the other axles too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 17, 2020)

Skeans said:


> We’re running about 27 tons per load without the rack 25 tons with it. I’m not about up there but everywhere I send to requires a 34’ average minimum per load which you can bunk with a single drop or even with all the other axles too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only a couple of the mills have that minimum average thing, even then its more of a guide line it seems, lots more short logs being hauled these days, whole lot of new mule trains running around.


----------



## Skeans (Apr 17, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> only a couple of the mills have that minimum average thing, even then its more of a guide line it seems, lots more short logs being hauled these days, whole lot of new mule trains running around.



The SW Washington NW Oregon they will not accept a load if there’s too many short logs, up in the northern part of Washington the mills seem more relaxed about it. A few of the guys we know up there running CTL gear have said they’re starting to see the short log thing starting to tighten up. Some of those new mule trains are set up to have 26’s on the truck and 36’s on the trailer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 17, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> This pic is in Maine? Or internet picture?



Pic I found online. One of the Pelletier trucks on the Golden Rd (private road)

I don't have any pics myself, grew up in the 80s-90s before cell phone cameras, wide spread internet, etc and it was just a normal everyday thing so wasn't really something to take out the 110 camera for. Photos cost $$ to [email protected]

Most of the exploring we did was on Irving land. They normally ran "road" trailers, so 10ft? wide, though still were loaded to the gills.

Irving at the time was SUPER restrictive about the public using their lands. Now keep in mind they owned hundreds of thousands of acres, so was tough to tell sometimes whose land it actually was.

I recall getting a few ass chewings by an Irving company men for being on their land on mtn bike.
These days, they relaxed those rules, partly due to pressure from the .Gov and they generally only restrict being in active logging areas, primarily for safety.


----------

